# Game of the week UNC/UK



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

This is a great game so far


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hairston and Henson playing really well for us so far.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Barnes with his 3rd foul.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Really impressed with our 3 point shooting thus far. Disappointed with some other things, but outside shooting is definitely the difference at this point.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Zeller is really soft, which I was aware of before, but his softness is getting really exposed today.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Zeller is really soft, which I was aware of before, but his softness is getting really exposed today.


His hands are really really bad. This isn't even on this game, although he's turned the ball over at least once that directly led to a UK fast break, but in the UNLV and Wisconsin games too. I had him as one of my pre-season All Americans, but I don't think I'd even draft him in the second round after the last few games.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Gilchrist doing thangs. Fantastic game so far.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Davis a no show so far


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Zeller is really soft, which I was aware of before, but his softness is getting really exposed today.


Umm Zeller's defense is one of the reasons why we are in this game AND Davis a no show


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That doesn't mean hes not soft lol And now he loses it out of bounds. Him and Davis would both get eaten alive in the NBA.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dude what game are you watching?

Are you seeing the hard doubles? What should he do?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm seeing it, again my point is that he is soft, which he is.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Makes no damn sense when there are no big men in the country that can do any better with the doubles. P.s. that soft guy has 12pts, 8 rebs and 1 block despite the crazy d.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lamb killed us


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lamb is a gamer.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Got Barnes?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gilchrist is the best freshman on the UK team. Super impressed with his game today too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That was a clear push-off by Miller.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

As much as these two teams are loaded in the front court....Baylor still has the best front court in the country.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dexter Strickland has had a bad few minutes. We make far too many small mistakes still. Bullock with the huge 3


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Huge 3!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Big game players?

We've got them too. Booyah!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not mad about the game. Two good teams, great game.

See you in April.

I do think Barnes should have taken the shot.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Huge block from Davis. Kentucky is the better team at this stage, but I would love a rematch in March.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice hands Zeller. :laugh: smh.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Huge block from Davis. Kentucky is the better team at this stage, but I would love a rematch in March.


Umm they won by one. Better team on a last second block? Come on dude. Pretty much all of their freshmen were ineffective tonight, and that's like most of their starting 5. Gilchrist was solid, Davis showed up on that last second shot. The two best teams in the country faced off tonight, came down to a last second play which could have gone either way. We can beat this team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Umm they won by one. Better team on a last second block? Come on dude. Pretty much all of their freshmen were ineffective tonight, and that's like most of their starting 5. Gilchrist was solid, Davis showed up on that last second shot. We can beat this team.


We have lost two games and we are not even in the middle of December. Can we beat Kentucky? Yes. Is Kentucky unbeatable? No. Theres still a ton of season left, but Kentucky is deservedly the #1 team in the country at this point.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who has Kentucky played though?

Pretty sure Kentucky hasn't played any teams on the caliber of a Wisconsin at least defensively. UNLV, State, Wisconsin will all be in the tourney.

I mean have you seen how much mileage the Tar heels have packed on since the start of the season. Anyhoo it sounds like excuses, but I am glad Roy doesn't pack on cupcake teams. Not really bothered about the tar heels, better to lose games now than April.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

UNC is not losing games in April either. Not winning any though.


----------

